# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Caulastrea curvata

## João Magano

Caulastrea curvata (Trumpet Coral):

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Variadas

Dieta: Planktivoro, mas aceita comida de dimensões consideráveis

AGressividade: 2

Dificuldade:2

Iluminação : 3/4

Corrente: 3

Notas Gerais: Lps de fácil manutênção e de propagação muito fácil, quando alimentado divide-se bastante mais rápido.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Mais duas fotos, esta é da Leonor Drummond:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos



----------


## Ricardo Santos

Mais uma foto da minha  :Vitoria:

----------


## Ricardo Santos



----------

